# Está garuando



## Mangato

Uma amiga brasileira me perguntou como se dizia en espanhol está garuando. Eu não conhezo a exprsão, não acho no FR nem no Priberam. Numa pesquisa no Google, aparece en espanhol, e chego a concluçao de que é, está chuviscando. Confirmo isso no diccionario de girias hispanas. ¿Tem também o mesmo sentido en portugués?

Obrigado pelos retornos.

Mangato


----------



## Vanda

Mangato, garoar = chuviscar, chuva fina, miúda e persistente


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

¿No será está lloviznando la frase que buscas, MG?


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado Vanda, más ela  escreveu garuando. Dai a confução, É garoando né?
MG


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Mangato said:


> Obrigado Vanda, más ela escreveu garuando. Dai a confução, É garoando né?
> MG


 
Yo creo que es así que lo pronuncia un brasileño, ¿no Vanda?


----------



## Mangato

Si Estafanía, esta aclarado. Gracias


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, garuando é uma forma aceita como Brasileirismo, mas a forma gramaticalmente correta é garoando.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigadissimo Vanda e Estefanía


----------



## portunholes

en español se dice " esta garuando" igual que en portugues.
no hay diferencia.
esta garuando significa que hay una llovizna finita.

em espanol se diz " esta garuando" 
ate mais


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Usted tiene razón, la palabra existe en castellano, pero coloquialmente hablando se usa está lloviznando. Yo por lo menos no he escuchado esa palabra en Venezuela.

Gracias por el comentario.

Estefanía.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En galego para "garuar" acho estas palabras, algunhas comúns co portugués:

Chuviscar (intermitentemente), chuviñar (idem), coriscar (con neve), babuñar, babuxar, barbuñar, barbuzar, barrallar, barrazar, barrufar, barruzar, brecar (mesturada con neboeiros ou meras), froallar, lapiñar, marmallar, orballo (a máis común, comun tamén ao asturiano "orvallar"), patiñar, poallar (chuviscar espeso), zarzallar.

O concepto é de 'chuvia miuda', o que en español chaman "calabobos" e en éusquera "sirimiri".

Garuar é palabra viva no español da Arxentina e de Perú (pòsibelmente de maís sitios, pero non comprobados persoalmente).

Xiao Roel

En español acho estes sinónimos: 

"molliznar" (fóra de uso), "molliznear" (idem), "amollinar" (idem), "orvallar" (en Asturias e Galiza), "pintear" (pouco usada ou anticuada), "cerner" (non frecuente), "garuar" (americanismo, préstamo do portugués), "cellisquear" (con neve, pouco usada).


----------



## portunholes

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Usted tiene razón, la palabra existe en castellano, pero coloquialmente hablando se usa está lloviznando. Yo por lo menos no he escuchado esa palabra en Venezuela.
> 
> Gracias por el comentario.
> 
> Estefanía.


 
hola:
vivo en argentina, buenos aires, desde que naci, y la palabra garuando se utiliza todo el tiempo. es mas, hay una banda muy conocida que en una de sus canciones dice:
"te garua finito, se te ......"

saludos


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

portunholes said:


> hola:
> vivo en argentina, buenos aires, desde que naci, y la palabra garuando se utiliza todo el tiempo. es mas, hay una banda muy conocida que en una de sus canciones dice:
> "te garua finito, se te ......"
> 
> saludos


 
Buenas tardes,
Sr(a) portunholes, no se preocupe que yo creo en usted, creo además que es hora de motrarles esto. Diviértanse.

Saludos.

E.P.


----------



## Botas

Hola:

La palabra "garuar" existe en los diccionarios de la Real Academia Española. Se la considera un americanismo, o sea, de uso en América. Su significado es "lloviznar".
Saludos.


----------



## Alandria

portunholes said:


> hola:
> vivo en *argentina, buenos aires*, desde que naci, y la palabra garuando se utiliza todo el tiempo. es mas, hay una banda muy conocida que en una de sus canciones dice:
> "te garua finito, se te ......"
> 
> saludos


 
É que a palavra tem uma certa origem italiana. A influência do italiano na Argentina é bastante grande, daí que os argentinos a usam, enquanto outros lationoamericanos, não. Aqui no Brasil, por exemplo, no nordeste não se usa, porém aqui no Espírito Santo e em São Paulo se usa.


----------



## jazyk

Não me consta que a palavra tenha toda essa "italianidade". Já se sugeriu origem guarani. Meu dicionário etimológico da língua portuguesa diz que a etimologia é incerta. O  DRAE diz que é do português dialetal caruja, termo que me é desconhecido.

Jazyk


----------

